# What Happened?...



## DonQuixote (May 13, 2014)

What happened to Anonimo?? And their USA counterpart?..


----------



## korneevy (May 17, 2012)

DonQuixote said:


> What happened to Anonimo?? And their USA counterpart?..


Search is your friend, mate. In one word: kaputt.


----------



## ericfeuer (Feb 8, 2007)

went to the land of unicorns and rainbows


----------



## DonQuixote (May 13, 2014)

korneevy said:


> Search is your friend, mate. In one word: kaputt.


Sorry, over-reacted..

They're actually not totally kaputt; they have some new models, revamping going on, etc. and just pulled out of the USA. Moved locations too but still casing in Italy.


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

The new Anonimo just uses the old brand name. They no longer service the old watches. Collection is new as well. Some cases look similar to the old models. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whywatch9 (Sep 30, 2012)

WUS is probably the best place to research for anything anonimo.
kaputt is a good word to sum it up.

if you dig the historic nimos, I will suggest that you don't go near the new Anonimos. they are of totally different breeds. Based on the photographs, the finish and quality of the new case is miles away from the originals. Made in italy has became more of a marketing thing.

If you dig the new nimos, because of you have seen them in flesh and now are chasing after them, please do share your thoughts with us unbelievers. Tho, I strongly doubt that's the case.

Cheers!!



DonQuixote said:


> Sorry, over-reacted..
> 
> They're actually not totally kaputt; they have some new models, revamping going on, etc. and just pulled out of the USA. Moved locations too but still casing in Italy.


----------



## ericfeuer (Feb 8, 2007)

I have yet to see one instance, photo, story of anyone actually getting hands on one of the new pieces. It's seriously as if not one was sold yet


----------



## korneevy (May 17, 2012)

I have it on a good authority that there has been not a single series (eg more than 10 watches of same model) produced in Switzerland, apart from the el-cheapo prototypes assembled in company offices (not a manufacture) outside of Geneva. I think the curtain is pretty much drawn for the brand, and it will go on a shelf someplace next to a myriad of other brands (Waltham, anyone?) that tried and failed to resurrect the old glory when the new - and very incompetent- owners took over the remains of the old brand, amen.


----------



## DonQuixote (May 13, 2014)

Ah yeah I haven't seen the new ones in the flesh and they look quite un-classic to the history and their origins, I wouldn't want to purchase one from what I've seen on their site. I agree with you whywatch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikemargolis (Nov 14, 2009)

So, please allow me to jump in here, although I have been chastised in the past since this is the Anonimo Firenze forum.

I am Mike Margolis, and I am the sales agent for North America for the new Anonimo SA.

Yes we have watches, yes, they have been produced, and yes they are shipping to dealers around the world. You have seen in another thread photos of the new product in a USA dealer (although the display was delayed and came a day or two after the watches, and after the photo).

We've had a lot of changes in the past few months, and there is a very competent leadership team now in Europe in charge of the brand. It turns out that there are quite a lot of Firenze spare parts, and they are being inventoried and catalogued as I write this. All is not lost for the Firenze owner.

I am quite excited about the future of the brand, there is finances in place, manufacturing in place, and the Basel releases for 2015 will be strong.

Now, if you are a lover of Firenze and a hater of SA, then please take this good news: there is 10x a better chance that we have the parts for your watch than there was under the former SAV director, who had the standard comment of "No parts for that watch."

Even though a grand total of ONE of you has seen the SA watches, and he gave a positive viewpoint, I hope that you'll remain positive for this one thing, and let's forget all the history: Without the current owner, there would be NO ANONIMO at all. The company was bankrupt and were it not purchased, would be like Saab or Packard. We are alive and well, producing cases in Italy, watches in Switzerland, and carrying on the Anonimo name.


----------



## ericfeuer (Feb 8, 2007)

If there are parts and you are hoping that us historic Anonimo owners will see the light and become owners of the new Anonimo pieces, can you explain why Anonimo SA won't honor warranty, service of the former pieces? Seems that you can't have it both ways. Turning backs on those of us that actually bought and loved the brand while at the same time trying to woo us to these new pieces. I sold off all 8 of mine as I don't spend money with companies that won't do right by customers.

Why even bother using the Anonimo name once it was bankrupt? it can't be to attract new customers that have never heard of the brand...we are not talking about a name like Rolex here...nobody knows the name Anonimo including even most watch collectors. must be to try to revive sales from those who had in the past. Yet these customers are now not being serviced. 

The only Anonimo I still own which won't require service is the Anonimo book signed by Dino Zei and Federico....I should be safe there.


----------



## korneevy (May 17, 2012)

Mike, coming here and saying "there is a chance we may have some undisclosed kind of parts for your watch sometime in undefined future" isn't going to win you many fans.

If you have parts and want to live up to a definition of "respected business", offer them clearly for sale or free and stand by the warranty promise that your old/new/whatever company have chosen to blatantly ignore and disregard, and change the attitude - to date you/they have treated the original Nimo owners with contempt and total lack of respect. 
*
If you want to make it right, just do it - it's not that hard. *

As for the new watches and your assurances of "production in place", do you care to post ANY real watch photos? Serially produced, offered for sale anywhere in this world?

Finally, can you share with us your strategy for servicing and repairing any of these "strong offerings"? Or it is going to be "sell now, figure out what to do with losers who bought the product" later? Just curious.


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

First, I would like to thank you (Mike Margolis of Anonimo) for joining the dialog here, any kind of interaction is certainly better than none, and though as noted by others, there are still of course many questions and concerns, dialog is certainly a good first step. 

Clearly, this is a tough crowd, comprised primarily of current and/or former owners of the original brand that are obviously passionate enough to get fairly excited about the original watches, but also about keeping those watches running--and, likely, are interested in seeing more of what Anonimo originally stood for. With that said, I truly do hope that some positive improvement has been made in the service department, and that some of our problems can be dealt with, and look forward to a time when all, or at least most, can be handled routinely. 

As you suggest, the original Anonimo did not have the best track record in the service department, as illustrated in my own thread elsewhere in this forum with the title of "Anonimo spa--worst service ever--an ongoing field report," referring to the former "historic" brand. We all look for better things. Welcome to the forum.

Peter


----------



## aaamax (Jan 23, 2014)

Well put.
Now I feel no obligation to put in my 2c worth.
Cheers.



timefleas said:


> First, I would like to thank you (Mike Margolis of Anonimo) for joining the dialog here, any kind of interaction is certainly better than none, and though as noted by others, there are still of course many questions and concerns, dialog is certainly a good first step.
> 
> Clearly, this is a tough crowd, comprised primarily of current and/or former owners of the original brand that are obviously passionate enough to get fairly excited about the original watches, but also about keeping those watches running--and, likely, are interested in seeing more of what Anonimo originally stood for. With that said, I truly do hope that some positive improvement has been made in the service department, and that some of our problems can be dealt with, and look forward to a time when all, or at least most, can be handled routinely.
> 
> ...


----------



## biggpoppa (Jun 22, 2014)

I hope you guys start providing parts like Saab did when their automotive division closed down. Good luck.


mikemargolis said:


> So, please allow me to jump in here, although I have been chastised in the past since this is the Anonimo Firenze forum.
> 
> I am Mike Margolis, and I am the sales agent for North America for the new Anonimo SA.
> 
> ...


----------



## DDD3333 (Sep 11, 2011)

Hey Mike,

What I would really like to know is has the ownership structure in fact changed?

I believe you distribute Jean Richard watches also. There are now watches from both companies sporting a brushed bronze dial. Is there now a business relationship between Jean Richard/Sowind and the present iteration of Anonimo?


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

To Mike,

If you're still around, please consider just selling us the parts. That would be enough since there are watch makers who can work on our watches.

We just need the parts. 

Regards,

lors


----------



## DonQuixote (May 13, 2014)

mikemargolis said:


> So, please allow me to jump in here, although I have been chastised in the past since this is the Anonimo Firenze forum.
> 
> I am Mike Margolis, and I am the sales agent for North America for the new Anonimo SA.
> 
> ...


Awesome; well.. didn't expect the company rep to actually respond so that in it of itself is a fresh breath of air; thanks Mike.

I would like to counter and ask if there is any possibility for someone on Watchuseek to receive a piece at all for review, or even purchase... where are the dealers holding these pieces? I'd like to shed some light. Seems like it's a dark place in the USA for the 'nimo brand and you guys need to revamp your PR a little bit. Or more than a little bit.

Anyways. I'm still interested and willing to give it a chance if you truly are who you say you are and that Anonimo is still sticking around.


----------



## mikemargolis (Nov 14, 2009)

So a few answers to the questions above.

1. I am no longer the President of Tradema of America, the USA subsidiary of Sowind SA, who manufacture Girard-Perregaux and JEANRICHARD. I left them earlier this year, and started my own distribution company. There is ZERO connection between JR and Anonimo other than me.

2. I am 200% open to someone having a watch to review. Would prefer (perhaps insist) that person be in the USA so I don't have to deal with import/export/customs/duty rigamarole. You can email me at mmargolis AAT horologyworks DOOT com

I am hard at work establishing the dealer network for the new Anonimo SA. Shortly you'll see a revamped website, and PR, advertising and social media campaigns.


----------



## mikemargolis (Nov 14, 2009)

korneevy said:


> If you have parts and want to live up to a definition of "respected business", offer them clearly for sale or free


I do not know of one single brand in the world who sells parts directly to an end user. We sell parts to our authorized repair centers, who perform the work.



korneevy said:


> ]
> 
> As for the new watches and your assurances of "production in place", do you care to post ANY real watch photos? Serially produced, offered for sale anywhere in this world?
> ]


Pictures of watches for sale at Roman Times in Las Vegas were posted a few days ago in another thread. Tell me what watch you want to see, and I'll post a picture for you. I have a full collection at my office.



korneevy said:


> Finally, can you share with us your strategy for servicing and repairing any of these "strong offerings"?


You know, I don't think I deserve the animosity. I am trying to help here. Ask anybody who knows me, I was a moderator at TZ for 10 years, and I am a watch collector and lover.

Stoll & Co. will be the North American authorized repair center. They have access to all parts that we have.


----------



## korneevy (May 17, 2012)

mikemargolis said:


> I do not know of one single brand in the world who sells parts directly to an end user. We sell parts to our authorized repair centers, who perform the work.
> 
> Pictures of watches for sale at Roman Times in Las Vegas were posted a few days ago in another thread. Tell me what watch you want to see, and I'll post a picture for you. I have a full collection at my office.
> 
> ...


Mike, I am sure you are good people; and apologise if I sound unnecessary harsh, but we've been witness of deceit, lies and outright disrespect by that brand's new/old new management for a few years now.

Ignoring emails and calls, ditching their statutory warranty responsibilities, hiding behind the accusation of "it's all previous management fault", treating paying customers as nuisance, refusing flat out to help to service old pieces or even sell parts to anyone - inc., by the way, the repairs centre you mentioned - so it may get projected onto you without a merit.

I am glad that you are a watch person, someone from the industry and with an appreciation of the craft and customer. I do wish you well but that ugly page HAS to be turned and the Firenze owners - specially those who got duped Into buying pieces with worthless "warranty" - have to be made whole FIRST, and it will change all the animosity you are experiencing here, and not from me alone!

Of course, I will also appreciate if you pls continue post here if/when you get more news - bad, good, anything in between. What bothers me a great deal, to be honest, is this: how is it falling upon YOU, a distribution guy, to come in here and share updates and news with us? Where the heck are these new management people? Why are they not on the forefront of fixing this bloody mess, and trying to re-build the trust, reputation and respect they have managed so successfully to destroy over the past two years? Ok you are covering the US - but many of us are in Europe, some in Asia - what's their situation with repairs?

Until I see a change of SA management behaviour, nothing changes in this equitation for me and there is no chance in hell I'll spend a dime on the new stuff, and will actively discourage anyone considering doing so, simply based on that track record of non-existent customer care and support. Unfortunately.

Good luck!

PS: I can not see any photos in the other thread is no longer displayed. Why don't you just take a few shots of the new watches and share with us here? We will be brutally honest but you will get the feedback you seem to be willing to listen to?


----------



## DonQuixote (May 13, 2014)

korneevy said:


> Mike, I am sure you are good people; and apologise if I sound unnecessary harsh, but we've been witness of deceit, lies and outright disrespect by that brand's new/old new management for a few years now.
> 
> Ignoring emails and calls, ditching their statutory warranty responsibilities, hiding behind the accusation of "it's all previous management fault", treating paying customers as nuisance, refusing flat out to help to service old pieces or even sell parts to anyone - inc., by the way, the repairs centre you mentioned - so it may get projected onto you without a merit.
> 
> ...


I'll be working with Mike to get a piece for review and post something brutally honest (I don't think of myself as anything but) and I think in the meantime you have to understand.. that Mike isn't management, he isn't the guy you should be directing your animosity towards. He's a watch lover, WIS and trying to do the best he can at his job and even going out of his comfort zone into WUS to speak to us. I think that speaks volumes, while we can direct the distaste towards the brand, it honestly shouldn't be directed towards him. Why kick him down while he's trying to pick things up?

I do agree it sucks major that the old Firenze historical brand took the dump.. but it's on them- life goes on. Unless you can honestly say you could have done it better personally, just live with it and move on. I am willing to give them a shot and I have no connections to the old or the new, so I think I'm the unbiased voice but yeah, to each their own, Korneevy, and I do feel you, I do. But let's keep it nice and relaxed.


----------



## DDD3333 (Sep 11, 2011)

I'll concede it is a little like shooting the messenger, but&#8230;'It turns out' &#8230;regarding the inventory for example is an odd turn of phrase.

At the time of the takeover there would have been a full audit taken (in admin) of the company assets with an inventory of all timepieces, partially assembled watches, cases, movements, straps, spare parts, etc. and a value assigned to each item/category. 

The decision by the new owners was to inform all there was no inventory. This accomplished two things. It put the original company deeper into a bad light (unfairly) and allowed the incoming owners to abdicate any responsibility to service the existing owners.

So in essence 'it turns out' spare parts were languishing on a shelf until I presume someone realized (after considerable outgoing with no incoming) potential income was doing nothing but gathering dust. 

I admire Mike's enthusiasm, but it would mean more if the party communicating the 'news', even offering an apology or peace branch was fromEurope (as many of us live around the world). In the interim, due to the disregard of the new owners, I was not only dissuaded from purchasing any further models of the original stock, I have worn my Anonimo watches sparingly for fear of either damage or having to repair.  

The reason I asked about the possibility of a JR/GP/Sowind partnership is at least this would have added credibility to the new operation.

No matter the damage done I freely admit I love a beautiful watch and if the new Anonimo produced a gorgeous watch, I could potentially rejoin the fold. The problem is these models are all solely based on the Militare case and have a bland corporate feel to them. Are new models/cases planned for Baselworld 2015? 

From my prospective, unless someone can produce a watch which captures the soul of the original brand, I find it unlikely I could return to Anonimo. It is going to be deflating for me if the 'new' watch is simply one of the models already seen.


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

DonQuixote said:


> I'll be working with Mike to get a piece for review and post something brutally honest (I don't think of myself as anything but) and I think in the meantime you have to understand.. that Mike isn't management, he isn't the guy you should be directing your animosity towards. He's a watch lover, WIS and trying to do the best he can at his job and even going out of his comfort zone into WUS to speak to us. I think that speaks volumes, while we can direct the distaste towards the brand, it honestly shouldn't be directed towards him. Why kick him down while he's trying to pick things up?
> 
> I do agree it sucks major that the old Firenze historical brand took the dump.. but it's on them- life goes on. Unless you can honestly say you could have done it better personally, just live with it and move on. I am willing to give them a shot and I have no connections to the old or the new, so I think I'm the unbiased voice but yeah, to each their own, Korneevy, and I do feel you, I do. But let's keep it nice and relaxed.


While it might be of some interest here regarding how a new Anonimo looks, feels, works, and so forth, I think a few people here are forgetting a rather fundamental fact--this forum is dedicated to the OLD "historic" Anonimo, so again, no matter how eloquent (or not) one may wax on a real life example of a "new" Anonimo, in many ways, it doesn't really matter--not until, if and when, they address their corporate responsibilities, which they assumed by choosing to continue to do business under the guise of the Anonimo brand--most people here are going to be rightly indignant until the existing issues of servicing and maintaining the original Anonimo watches are addressed directly and concretely.

Whether it is Mike that conveys this message, the forum here, or buyers and collectors elsewhere, it is a simple fact of business, which still defies belief in many circles, with regards to how current management seems to have ignored these rather fundamental concerns and obligations.

No matter how positive current forward looking efforts "new" Anonimo might be making, the new incarnation of the brand will still be worth nothing until they take a very long and careful look back over their shoulders to the past, and both acknowledge the clients that they have so far virtually abandoned and address those former clients' concerns in a meaningful way. It is that clientele that gave some credibility to the name of Anonimo, through their past purchases, and in doing so played an elemental role in establishing Anonimo as a brand that appeared to the current owners to be a worthwhile investment.

Peter


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

good news! thanks for your answers mike, is good to know that people care about us customers. and success at this new business! 

regards


----------



## DonQuixote (May 13, 2014)

timefleas said:


> While it might be of some interest here regarding how a new Anonimo looks, feels, works, and so forth, I think a few people here are forgetting a rather fundamental fact--this forum is dedicated to the OLD "historic" Anonimo, so again, no matter how eloquent (or not) one may wax on a real life example of a "new" Anonimo, in many ways, it doesn't really matter--not until, if and when, they address their corporate responsibilities, which they assumed by choosing to continue to do business under the guise of the Anonimo brand--most people here are going to be rightly indignant until the existing issues of servicing and maintaining the original Anonimo watches are addressed directly and concretely.
> 
> Whether it is Mike that conveys this message, the forum here, or buyers and collectors elsewhere, it is a simple fact of business, which still defies belief in many circles, with regards to how current management seems to have ignored these rather fundamental concerns and obligations.
> 
> ...


Hey Peter,

I respect that and I stand corrected; I am in no place to defend or maim either historical Anonimo or the newer regime; but I am in the position to say that we should stay open to the fact that the spite and the hurt shouldn't be hurled at the newer regime (Mike) if he had no other relation to the brand itself other than having taken on the name (which for a large part is what they did when they bought out the bankrupt Anonimo).

From a short conversation with Mike on the phone; as I understand (and correct me if I'm wrong, Mike)- the historical 'nimo had a horrible inventory employee towards the end/demise of their bankrupt brand that did a horrible job and basically told everybody that they had run out of parts- which is untrue. Mike has actual proof of boxes of the historical Anonimo parts and unfortunately has his job cut out for him to sort that out and inventory it, but what EVERYONE is not understanding at this point is that you're referring to a company that went bankrupt..

If they hadn't bought out Anonimo then there really would be nobody to blame and if we're able to make the distinction that this is truly a 'new' and other 'entity' other than the historical brand then I'll just cut out and go on my way- since everything on this thread would be and should be inapplicable to the newer revival of Anonimo.

That being said, I'm going to work with Mike to get some reviews posted up of the new offerings and I'll be brutally honest with the review. So we'll see.

As far as parts and warranty, I won't argue it was lame of them to go away and not provide aftermarket support but do you really expect that of a company that went under and they had a poor choice in their employee who was supposed to be in charge of the inventory/supplies/parts? I don't know. I'll leave it for you to decide but I think it's all said and done and if you want to focus on a brand being horrible then it's just not constructive and complaining and whining about it won't really do anything to fix your 'nimo watch. But maybe working with Mike to get that part and his genuine interest in reviving the brand, will be someplace positive to go in this day and age instead of mulling over how sad the historical Anonimo was that is no longer.

Anyways, just my 2cents.


----------



## biggpoppa (Jun 22, 2014)

Honestly when a company is purchased you do also buy everything that happened with that company in the past. So of course there is going to be some animosity towards the Anonimo brand for what they did to their customers. The only way to fix this issue is to go at it head on and not blame it on the previous owners or else you will be starting off on the wrong foot imo. If it was me I would contact all of the owners of the watches purchased from AD's and let them know what the future holds for the items they purchased in the past and definitely give them the support they didn't have before. But as a watch lover and ex-TZ mod you might already know this.


----------



## aaamax (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm just tickled to see so much activity! It's been 2years of the doldrums around here.


----------



## DDD3333 (Sep 11, 2011)

Whatever dubious claim is made regarding a 'horrible Anonimo inventory employee' the company and its travails were dragged through the Italian court system. The idea a substantial sum was paid for the company without a full audit and inventory by either the court or the new company is patently absurd.

Regardless, the new owners released a press statement prior to their first Baselworld (correct me if I am wrong) citing there was no inventory therefore supply and service could not be offered for pre-existing watches. I presume by this point the aforementioned 'horrible Anonimo inventory employee' was long gone and someone had actually ventured into the 'store room'.

However, the following exhibition at Baselworld of the new Militare exposed the fact decisions had long been made. They had opted to produce the Militare alone and arrived with various Militare prototypes. That process took a substantial amount of time. Certainly long enough to decide whether or not the new Anonimo was going to commit or jettison the previous customer base.

With better, honorable intentions, the incoming ownership could have chosen to support the original customers, ensure spare parts stayed production and attempted to improve the service situation (which had always been dire).

They chose not to.

Slice and dice the story all you want, a 'horrible Anonimo inventory employee' offers a little comedy but no excuse for the decision to deliberately alienate the existing watch owners (and some will recall snippy comments being made to bloggers regarding their distaste of forum discussions and comments concerning the company at this precise time).

However unlikely this will seem, there was a bigger play to be made here which I alluded to in my prior post. Someone in the past couple of years could have offered a sincere apology, engaged in a constructive dialogue and attempted to heal wounds. 

And sadly, even if such an apology arrived it today would now ring hollow due to the fact it had to be prompted.


----------



## whywatch9 (Sep 30, 2012)

It feels like the new owners had bought themselves a bag of pains. And seems like they couldn't create much traction with their current line up, so they have to reconsider and make good with the original fans. I can totally understand the move to deny service and parts request by the original owners, not that I agree, but I can understand. However, once the decision is made, they need to accept the consequence. If you are in the luxury watch business, at least, try to understand your customer. People don't like to be manipulated. honesty and transparency should have been the way to go from two years ago. The credibility is lost, and this is why mike has experienced all the animosities. 
Frankly, the distributor is in no position to make things right. The historic anonimo was the perfect case, only the other way around. Anonimo USA pulled out, when the Firenze was still doing business. All of sudden, it's chaos. If the new owners are not communicating with the fans, how do we Know Mike the distributor will have the support from the parent company? How do we know the new nimo won't go under like the original and customer won't be left with no service and no parts?
Perhaps, there's no parts. It's an easy move to claim there's Some parts. Cause With the right connection and a manufacturing partners these parts can be fabricated and be sold for a crazy mark up. 
Yes, it's risky to stock up on parts when the watches were out of production for years, but...
Dude there's always risk involved in business and often you have to gamble. / 

My suggestion to the new owners - just stick with your original plan and dump the old inventory and the old fans. If your products were somewhat decent and reasonable priced, you will find new supporters. And you treat them right. / you pay WUS, and open a new forum for new supporters and cut all ties/ 5- 10 years, you could be back. / don't be wishy washy. You'll just get more people pissed off. / and you can still fabricate parts and sell to old fan boys at a premium price, cause they got nowhere to go period. / that's the easy way of course. /

The right way which will earn back the respect from the historical owners will be apology followed by direct, prompt, and honest communication. To win back the support from old fan boys and start selling to them, you will have to have quality products that rival the original and also honor services to the original pieces. That just doesn't sound cost efficient to me tho...


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

whywatch9 said:


> My suggestion to the new owners - just stick with your original plan and dump the old inventory and the old fans. If your products were somewhat decent and reasonable priced, you will find new supporters. And you treat them right. / you pay WUS, and open a new forum for new supporters and cut all ties/ 5- 10 years, you could be back. / don't be wishy washy. You'll just get more people pissed off. / and you can still fabricate parts and sell to old fan boys at a premium price, cause they got nowhere to go period. / that's the easy way of course. /
> 
> The right way which will earn back the respect from the historical owners will be apology followed by direct, prompt, and honest communication. To win back the support from old fan boys and start selling to them, you will have to have quality products that rival the original and also honor services to the original pieces. That just doesn't sound cost efficient to me tho...


This assumes an EITHER/OR situation, which it certainly doesn't have to be--the solution can be anywhere along the continuum separating the two opposite routes you suggest.

To me, the first option make less sense, or even anywhere on the path near that option, for the sole reason that the new owners bought into an existing brand name, and did not start clean, from scratch, which this option suggests would be the prudent course of action.

Rather, they spent money on a brand name, they are producing watches similar in fact to the style of at least one model, and they clearly enjoy some associations with the old brand--and with that route taken, obligations, whether stated or implied, are assumed.


----------



## whywatch9 (Sep 30, 2012)

timefleas said:


> This assumes an EITHER/OR situation, which it certainly doesn't have to be--the solution can be anywhere along the continuum separating the two opposite routes you suggest.
> 
> To me, the first option make less sense, or even anywhere on the path near that option, for the sole reason that the new owners bought into an existing brand name, and did not start clean, from scratch, which this option suggests would be the prudent course of action.
> 
> Rather, they spent money on a brand name, they are producing watches similar in fact to the style of at least one model, and they clearly enjoy some associations with the old brand--and with that route taken, obligations, whether stated or implied, are assumed.


I did it on purpose. Obviously, if they were smarter, they wouldn't be in this position.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

They should just sell Stoll the parts and be done with it. Go on their merry way, where or whatever that is. 

No need for any further back and forth. They're obviously going a totally different direction from what attracted most of us to Anonimo in the first place.


----------



## korneevy (May 17, 2012)

lorsban said:


> They should just sell Stoll the parts and be done with it. Go on their merry way, where or whatever that is.
> 
> No need for any further back and forth. They're obviously going a totally different direction from what attracted most of us to Anonimo in the first place.


Well that's jolly good for folks in the states, but how about us poor sobs in Europe, Asia and Australia? Well anyways, all I ever wanted is a set of hex lug screws for my Millimetri, and if I account for the effort I've spent trying to contact those bas...rds in SA camp, I could have bought a mid range watch already. From a company which responds to emails l, doesn't redact posts on their Facebook to delete any mentioning of support complains and at least has a courage at the senior level to come out from whichever stone in the industrial outskirts of Geneva they have been hiding under and play it straight with their own customers. A recent case of "nut rage" executive from Korea could be used as a starting point by SA gang as an idiots guide on how to apologise. Can't wait!


----------



## aaamax (Jan 23, 2014)

I havent' had this much fun with Anonimass since my last sale of a pro... lol.


----------



## ericfeuer (Feb 8, 2007)

Anyone who has a problem with the new anonimo, get over it...sell your watches and move on. I did and it's very liberating. Focus on brands that are real and not going anywhere.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

korneevy said:


> Well that's jolly good for folks in the states, but how about us poor sobs in Europe, Asia and Australia? Well anyways, all I ever wanted is a set of hex lug screws for my Millimetri, and if I account for the effort I've spent trying to contact those bas...rds in SA camp, I could have bought a mid range watch already. From a company which responds to emails l, doesn't redact posts on their Facebook to delete any mentioning of support complains and at least has a courage at the senior level to come out from whichever stone in the industrial outskirts of Geneva they have been hiding under and play it straight with their own customers. A recent case of "nut rage" executive from Korea could be used as a starting point by SA gang as an idiots guide on how to apologise. Can't wait!


I'm from the Philippines. And I used to have the same problem till I found another screw bar supplier on ebay.

If Stoll has the parts, an email is usually enough.


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

ericfeuer said:


> Anyone who has a problem with the new anonimo, get over it...sell your watches and move on. I did and it's very liberating. Focus on brands that are real and not going anywhere.


And miss out on all this fun? (after all, you ARE still lurking about here--perhaps like slowly driving by the scene of an auto wreck on the freeway....?!)


----------



## ericfeuer (Feb 8, 2007)

Precisely. Lol


----------



## aaamax (Jan 23, 2014)

timefleas said:


> And miss out on all this fun? (after all, you ARE still lurking about here--perhaps like slowly driving by the scene of an auto wreck on the freeway....?!)


YOu are the MAN!
Nailed it indeed.
Cheers.


----------



## SBD (Mar 1, 2008)

timefleas said:


> And miss out on all this fun? (after all, you ARE still lurking about here--perhaps like slowly driving by the scene of an auto wreck on the freeway....?!)


Yeah, my neck is starting to develop a crick from it...


----------



## DonQuixote (May 13, 2014)

A bit late but the holidays wore on me...

I did receive three pieces from Mike for review from Anonimo.. they were quite enjoyable to say the least. While I won't say I was flabbergasted by the quality or the build, they were surprisingly fun to wear and different from what other watches I've seen. This is entirely a new chapter (if not an entirely new novel) in the Anonimo book and I welcome it.

DQ HOROLOGY - The Anonimo Militare Classic Auto is one heck of a...

That's just one of three obviously... stay tuned. Thanks.

-DQ


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

DonQuixote said:


> A bit late but the holidays wore on me...
> 
> I did receive three pieces from Mike for review from Anonimo.. they were quite enjoyable to say the least. While I won't say I was flabbergasted by the quality or the build, they were surprisingly fun to wear and different from what other watches I've seen. This is entirely a new chapter (if not an entirely new novel) in the Anonimo book and I welcome it.
> 
> ...


Not bad! Interesting how they integrated the date in the small seconds window.


----------



## DDD3333 (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks for the shots DonQuixote&#8230;

I already noted the watch is based on the 2013 prototypes&#8230;I think what I will be interested in is the new models that will be released at Baselworld this year.

Frankly however, I do hope the new models will capture a little more of the original DNA&#8230;.


----------



## korneevy (May 17, 2012)

Thanks for taking up a challenge to write about this one. 

To me, it has no soul, low-end specs overall, with nasty, plasticky looking case and very enthusiastically over priced MRRP. I'll bet they will be flooding eBay at 50% soon enough.


----------



## DonQuixote (May 13, 2014)

korneevy said:


> Thanks for taking up a challenge to write about this one.
> 
> To me, it has no soul, low-end specs overall, with nasty, plasticky looking case and very enthusiastically over priced MRRP. I'll bet they will be flooding eBay at 50% soon enough.


The Bronze piece is quite nice.

I think people who like to blatantly tarnish and insult a brand so openly should at least see it in person. It's a bit tough to be in the horological community when there's so much hatred when there's already so much turmoil in this world including the recent happenings. Better to forgive and forget than to go out and complain and insult. My opinion.

Anyways, here's one more review. The chrono is coming up and the dial's really different. Not sure if in a good way or not but.. just different.

DQ HOROLOGY - Hands-on with the Anonimo Bronze...

Thanks.










Click this bar to view the original image of 1202x902px.

















Click this bar to view the original image of 1202x902px.


----------



## korneevy (May 17, 2012)

DonQuixote said:


> The Bronze piece is quite nice.
> 
> I think people who like to blatantly tarnish and insult a brand so openly should at least see it in person. It's a bit tough to be in the horological community when there's so much hatred when there's already so much turmoil in this world including the recent happenings. Better to forgive and forget than to go out and complain and insult. My opinion.
> 
> ...


I am not sure why expressing my opinion - and I stand by it - is "tarnishing, insulting, complaining", really. You have expressed yours, and I and many here on this forum thank you for doing that. Others should be allowed same courtesies, don't you think?

For your information - I saw both watches you reviews IN PERSON last year at the Basel, you can look up my post with photos from that time.

I thought back then that they were cheaply made, overpriced and lacking any individuality or character and I still think so today, and that is even without taking into the account the conduct and ethics of the new company's management, of which I am sure you have heard enough.

In also agree that Alpini is the nicest of the current lineup (if you can call it that), and stands out positively. Quality of execution, fit, finish and attention to detail is not on par neither with the old bronze cases nor watches selling in the same category, far from it actually.

Amen and out.


----------



## DonQuixote (May 13, 2014)

korneevy said:


> I am not sure why expressing my opinion - and I stand by it - is "tarnishing, insulting, complaining", really. You have expressed yours, and I and many here on this forum thank you for doing that. Others should be allowed same courtesies, don't you think?
> 
> For your information - I saw both watches you reviews IN PERSON last year at the Basel, you can look up my post with photos from that time.
> 
> ...


True, you are entitled and I was not silencing you by any means. Just to pop up and keep insulting them almost instead of methodically stating the facts- I don't agree with the plasticky and I make no means to state I had any good measure based on the old models.. I am approaching it merely from my viewpoint of a new company, untarnished by the old which is where hard feelings lay.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f16/[email protected]l

Did you really get to handle any? Or just took photos behind the glass. I don't think they feel plasticky at all and is where most of my sentiments in the previous statement I said stemmed.

However, you're right, your opinions are entitled, and I'm not arguing with the pricepoint which is quite high in regards to everything, however, if a TAG can sell with their Quartz at where it is- I think anything is possible in the watch world (Just look at some of the unsuccessful Kickstarter projects...)

Anyways, I get tired arguing the same things over and over. I'll be leaving this forum to it's normally scheduled quibbling. Just felt like it would be nice to get a neutral point of view for the new Anonimo without any prejudice carried over from the old.

Amen and out for me as well.


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

*D*on*Q*uixote (not related to *DQ* Horology of course, right?), your comments were in fact NOT neutral by any means, and clearly advocated a position supportive of the new regime, under the guise of being open-minded, but I think one would have to border on oblivious or gullible to maintain that position. Let's check out DQ Horology's "review":

A review, in the key of understatement (from an "anonymous" author) _GQ Horology_.

Same samples:

_"Anonimo USA has had a rough time in recent years. The fact that there has to be a distinction between Anonimo USA as opposed to Historical Anonimo means a lot in it of itself and brings about heated arguments amongst the horological community. 
However, is it truly that noble to strike them off the list, to shun them into never-land and move on? I don't think so."

_Not sure whether "nobility" should be a concern or an issue here-rather-just common sense.

_"The first thing you'll notice on this particular piece [a new Militare], which was a favorite of mine and of most people also like it as well for obvious reasons."
_

I guess I missed that boat-while some have liked the old Militare, I never understood it to be "the favorite of most people"-it certainly isn't mine, and for good reason(s)-the idiotic clasp and crown system coming to the top of the list.

_"It's [the new Militare dial] almost random-like and truly unique in this market of plain black, white, etc. colored dials or with repetitive brush strokes in a swirly pattern. [uh, say what...?]The randomness of this dial really sings out to the folks who don't want the plain and the simple."

_Or, just really random and ugly, with the oddball arrangement of a "12" and "04" and "08" the three hour markers (why is the "0" necessary?). Further, the power reserve "dial" on the left seems extremely cheap, and perhaps only there to offset the seconds dial window on the right side, which only has a cross or plus mark pattern, with no actual seconds indicated&#8230; (to be fair, the author does go on to suggest that this array is indeed off-balanced, and the font choice also questionable.)

The comments I found to be the oddest refer to the original Achille's heal of the Militare which apparently has not been improved upon in the remake--here are some choice quotes:

_"The top 12 o'clock crown is also somewhat gimmicky&#8230; or so I thought at first since I had to set the time and give it a wind or two to start it when I received the Anonimo Bronze Militare. But it really is a nice feature after all and I assume if you keep it on a winder and wear it often you won't ever have a real need to be winding or changing the time &#8230; "

_Are you serious?! "Won't ever have a need to be winding or changing the time"? It isn't quartz, it isn't COSC, it is a Sellita movement, and of course will need frequent adjustments, even on a winder, at least for the time.

_"But the thing to keep in mind is that winding it can lead to some frustrating foul language directed towards the heavens. It got annoying when the strap would unclench and get in the way of winding and you had to adjust your grip over and over to get it right. That being said, the actual mechanism though for the strap (it has a locking ball bearing to keep it from coming out as shown above) is quite ingenious and respectable. "
_
How can you have it both ways-something incredibly frustrating on the one hand, but quite ingenious and respectable on the other? The original version of the clasp and crown sucked, and apparently they have repeated it here.

_"I can understand though that the strap mechanism for the crown integration can be a cause of concern for some folks [i.e. any owner of either the present or former version of the Militare?] since Anonimo's reputation right now for lost parts is somewhat of a comical theatrical occurrence. and obviously this mechanism includes small parts and screws that can be lost if not careful or if they get loose. Just something to keep in mind."
_
Well, yes, that is useful info-though I don't remember these problems being the least bit comical for anyone who has ever faced them--it may need work, and well, why should we expect any improvement over the past situation when present Anonimo can't or won't fix these old watches, even though they have access to many of the old factory machines, are producing watches of the same type that were problematic and difficult to repair, and so forth...

Finally, a bit of sense:

_"Now&#8230; onto the pricing, I hate to comment on it but I do have to say it's on the higher-end. This does deter me and personally I'm 50-50 on spending the retail price on these; without their history implemented more firmly after the uprooting of Historical Anonimo, it's going to be a tough call in the horological world whether or not these are investments or just pieces of art that are not the best choice to own. I guarantee if they were priced below the $1,000 range it would be competitive, especially with the Sellita movements in them."
_
You're right, at a price mark of below $1,000, it might be worth a gamble, but as usual, one of the real problems that led to the downfall of the original company, was their propensity to charge way more than their watches were worth or that the company could garner. A "new" Anonimo based rather directly on an old Anonimo of somewhat questionable design, offered at a price at least twice its real value...Is history repeating itself?

Seen 'em. Worn 'em. Sold 'em. Sorry "DQ", no reason to return to the old stomping grounds quite yet.


----------



## aaamax (Jan 23, 2014)

Can I buy the company for next to nothing because it is not worth sheeit, hire a couple of old italian dudes from Florence, make two models at 300 pc a year and have all the wine I can drink? Please? sounds like fun. no? 
In some weird way, a restart like this, could actually work. No corporate thinking, just small time artisanal-joy-of-working at what you love, mentality. Too bad it's not the 1910's instead of the 2010's
¡Viva Anonimo!


----------



## mikemargolis (Nov 14, 2009)

timefleas said:


> Or, just really random and ugly, with the oddball arrangement of a "12" and "04" and "08" the three hour markers (why is the "0" necessary?).


The 04, 08, 12 were an hommage and tribute to this Firenze watch:

















And this watch uses a Peseux 7001 handwound movement, not a Sellita. The 7001 is quite a highly regarded movement. When Blancpain made their one and only COSC chronometer, rather than using their own in-house Frederic Piguet movement, they used the 7001.


----------



## DonQuixote (May 13, 2014)

@Timefleas, I totally welcome your criticism and I made no instance to hide that I am the owner of the site; I even said I would talk to Mike to get a review watch on this thread if you followed in the earlier posts.

I understand you hate them as much as you do; I actually liked the piece, especially just trying it on in person and that was my opinion so while you can thrash me for that- I stick by what I said and I am as conflicting a person on that review as I am in real life... so I make no instance to fake that I don't hate it and like it. 

I didn't own the previous Anonimo, only clunked onto this thread with genuine lack of knowledge on the subject and like a noob posted a dumb question I should have read more into and could have answered myself.

I'm not a bandwagon Anonimo hater and I understand why I'm not the norm and I get that you are all trying to put me down- but honestly, I respected everyone's desire to hate the new regime so much, don't I deserve the same in my appreciation of the new pieces?

Anyways, I write reviews unpaid and I even had to pay to ship these back out of my own pocket. Nothing besides a nice letter from Mike was received on my end- don't think any monetary desire has propelled me to write that review. 

Man-to-man, I think it's just disrespectful to put down another person's writing just because you feel like you're right. In light of recent events, I think it's a good thing to respect people's opinions.. good or bad. And I respect yours but I stand by mine. Thanks @timefleas.


----------



## Watchie1 (Sep 16, 2010)

DQ:

Nicely handled.


----------



## mikemargolis (Nov 14, 2009)

Watchie1 said:


> DQ:
> 
> Nicely handled.


No LIKE button here, but a thumbs up from me too.


----------



## SBD (Mar 1, 2008)

I have to disagree with you guys who feel like that was a good response.

DQ, you claim that you respect other's opinions while simultaneously referring to them as "bandwagon" Anonimo haters.

The usage of that very term insinuates that anyone here who dislikes what they see from the new owners is brainlessly following the herd of "haters". And frankly, that's extremely insulting -- especially when it's delivered from someone who comes in here with no experience with the historic Anonimo brand, and precious little experience with only one new piece.

My opinion is that of a guy who has worn Anonimo timepieces for years, and who still owns one for which repair parts will never be made available by the new ownership. Frankly, that is lame -- but even so, I've waited to see what the new organization will bring to the table. So far, I'm not impressed, and I see no reason why I should give the new owners any special benefit of the doubt. Sorry if that hurts your feelings, but several historic Anonimo pieces set a very high bar.

Not hating on the new Anonimo, just being real.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

My take is that it sucks what happened but ".... happens."

Reminds me of another company, Schwinn. They were once revered but they couldn't compete, went bankrupt, got sold twice. And now the only thing basically left is the name. 

Their image is further tarnished by the fact that they sell cheap bikes to malls and Walmart type places. However, they also have a "Signature" line of bikes that are still good quality albeit Chinese made (like 99% of bikes these days). 

Old fans of Schwinn have the exact same reaction to "New Schwinn" as the old fans of Anonimo have for "New Anonimo."

The old fans simply can't accept that their once revered brand is now following "me too" industry trends. 

What they're forgetting is it's a business and it's either you adapt or you die. Unfortunately, it usually means following instead of innovating especially for brands that already went belly up. 

My first mountainbike was a Schwinn Impact from the 80s and I just got a new one from the new company. I think they're both awesome. 

That said, I'm going to defer judgment until new Anonimo sorts distribution and I see one in the flesh. For now, best of luck to new Anonimo.


----------



## whywatch9 (Sep 30, 2012)

I


----------

